# Navigation head unit rebooting itself after start



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Has anyone else encountered this issue? When starting our 2012 SE and shifting it into reverse, I will see the image from the back-up camera displayed on the screen. Then, the image will go black (as I'm backing up) and the head unit will reboot itself. Obviously, this is very annoying as I can no longer see anything from the back-up camera while I am backing up. Once the unit reboots, everything operates normally.

This only happens about 20% of the time, and it seems to happen only when I immediately shift into reverse after starting. We're still under warranty so I can take it in, but it's likely the dealer will simply tell me that they were unable to replicate the problem. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue and, if so, what you did about it.


----------



## dacman61 (Nov 25, 2009)

What model stereo do you have? The RER version? Maybe you can update the software in it.

I found some very useful information in upgrading the software here: http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f96/mygig-database-thread-960968/index7.html

Good luck!


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the RHR head unit. I've been thinking about doing the firmware update but have been hesitant because I've heard of people inadvertently "bricking" their head units from botched firmware update attempts. So far, the mystery reboots have been happening only sporadically and are not yet annoying enough to outweigh the hassle and potential risk associated with a firmware update. But I may revisit that in the future if the reboot issue gets worse.


----------



## dacman61 (Nov 25, 2009)

What version are you currently running? You can check on the System Information button from the Menu hard key.

You can download the latest software update for your RHR here:
http://mygig-disk.com/updates/RHR-RHW-RHP.2.184.iso

This is the CD/DVD burning software I used to burn my updates for my RER:
http://www.nch.com.au/components/burnsetup.exe

I updated my RER radio 4 different times with the software and gracenote updates. I followed other recommendations I found online to burn the CD/DVD at a slower speed to help ensure a perfect burn of the ISO file. I don't believe you should have any problems if you use good quality name brand CD/DVD media like Memorex, Sony, etc.. I used Memorex since I had it on hand already.

One concern of mine that you mention is how your radio reboots randomly. This makes me think you may have a hard drive issue possibly, but who knows really. I'm an IT professional by trade, but I'm personally fairly new to using these MyGig radios. I was thinking about upgrading the internal hard drive of the radio, which doesn't look to hare to upgrade, to one that is much bigger. It does use an older style of interface connector, so you really won't find any PATA connector style hard drive greater than 320GB most likely. I hear that the filesystem used on these hard drives is called QNX, whereas a home windows computer these days, uses FAT32, or NTFS. There are more advanced ways to take the existing hard drive and copy it to a bigger hard drive and expand the partition sizes for the OS, Music, and Gracenote partitions. I don't want to get too technical here...

Overall, if you have nothing to lose, then go for the upgrade and hopefully that will fix your issue.


----------

